# ISO John Weissenberger Bottles



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 5, 2022)

Hey Everyone!! I’m new. Stumbled across this forum on accident and thought it contained a ton of cool info. Maybe you guys can help me out. I’m looking for Weissenberger Bottles. John was my great great grandfather. Both of my grandparents are now gone on that side. We used to find them around corner bars and whatnot. If anyone has anything they would be willing to part with, it would make my Dad and Uncles day!! Already cleaned out eBay. Never expected to find them there. Or anywhere. This is strange but awesome!!! Thank you collectors for keeping my family legacy intact!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2022)

Don't have any of his Bottles but do have some information on him. Looks like he was running a Saloon in 1882 & looks like by 1902 he was Bottling Soda Water & Mineral Water. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 6, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Don't have any of his Bottles but do have some information on him. Looks like he was running a Saloon in 1882 & looks like by 1902 he was Bottling Soda Water & Mineral Water. Pics below. LEON.
> View attachment 238903View attachment 238904


Oh wow! That’s super cool!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 6, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Don't have any of his Bottles but do have some information on him. Looks like he was running a Saloon in 1882 & looks like by 1902 he was Bottling Soda Water & Mineral Water. Pics below. LEON.
> View attachment 238903View attachment 238904


I know he made beer very shortly. And then only soda water and mineral water.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 6, 2022)

My Dad says the Saloon was John Sr. and the Soda water company was John Jr. I have absolutely nothing to prove or disprove, other than what my Dad said. These are the things you wish you had more family history on, before you lose the family generations before you.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2022)

That's very possible, I've seen the younger son take over the Fathers business many times before in the past on Bottles or Breweries. LEON.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 6, 2022)

My Dad was soooooo happy about the ones I found on eBay, and paid way too much for….. I told him all three together was only 30 bucks. Whatcha gonna do. I don’t want his money. And he’s clueless on the cost of these things so that helps! Haha! Out of the three new bottles I posted, the soda water (small guy.) That’s his favorite and is already on his mantle!! He lost his Dad in 2021. He’s taken it hard. So finding these treasures makes my heart happy. (Weissenberger is from my grandma Shirley though, his mom. She passed in 2014.)


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2022)

If you paid $30 for 3 different Weissenbergers that sounds cheap to me, I've paid many hundreds for bottles & some sell for many thousands. LEON.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 7, 2022)

Weissenberger GGD said:


> Hey Everyone!! I’m new. Stumbled across this forum on accident and thought it contained a ton of cool info. Maybe you guys can help me out. I’m looking for Weissenberger Bottles. John was my great great grandfather. Both of my grandparents are now gone on that side. We used to find them around corner bars and whatnot. If anyone has anything they would be willing to part with, it would make my Dad and Uncles day!! Already cleaned out eBay. Never expected to find them there. Or anywhere. This is strange but awesome!!! Thank you collectors for keeping my family legacy intact!


If you haven't done so already, you need to check out mrbottles.com.   They have photos of 10 different Weissenberger bottles on there.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 7, 2022)

link below.






						Your Search Results | MrBottles.com - Wisconsin Antique Bottle Collectors Resource
					

Search Results




					www.mrbottles.com
				






Hutchbook link.



			http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=weissenberger&Manufacturer=&City=&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 7, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> If you paid $30 for 3 different Weissenbergers that sounds cheap to me, I've paid many hundreds for bottles & some sell for many thousands. LEON.





hemihampton said:


> That was a fib! It was more like 30 a piece! Haha! But I didn’t want to tell him that!





driftwood said:


> If you haven't done so already, you need to check out mrbottles.com.   They have photos of 10 different Weissenberger bottles on there.


Ok, I do not understand that site! Haha!! I don’t know if it’s the browser or what, but I can see the images and I can’t do anything more. None of the links were working. I’ll try again but I did see those!!! Thank you! This has been so cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 7, 2022)

$30 each is probably more realistic/average but I don't specialize in Wisconsin Bottles. LEON.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m supposed to be a (borderline) millennial and I can’t figure out the website… haha!!! If I can figure it out, I’ll buy them! To be honest my grandpa died 2021 and my dad has been… not the same dude he was. He’s just got a lot going on, knee surgeries and all. But man, those bottles make him smile. And he will start telling stories from my Grandma… it’s all really handed down knowledge that we never exactly learned. I believe it was graf who bought the company in the depression era.. but that could be wrong. Literally his direct family line and I got nothin. Haha!!


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 7, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> $30 each is probably more realistic/average but I don't specialize in Wisconsin Bottles. LEON.


These aren’t worth much. More sentimental than anything. But now I’ve stumbled across this whole world!!! Thank you Leon!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 7, 2022)

I've gotten many people in the past come to me wanting to buy some of my Bottles for sentimental reasons & Family ties. I just sold a Lady 3 Milk Bottles from my personal Collection I really didn't want to sell but they seemed so much more important to Her because of Her Grandparents ran the Dairy here in Detroit. Good luck on obtaining more, ebay & local Milwaukee Bottle shows are your best bet. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2022)

Weissenberger GGD said:


> Hey Everyone!! I’m new. Stumbled across this forum on accident and thought it contained a ton of cool info. Maybe you guys can help me out. I’m looking for Weissenberger Bottles. John was my great great grandfather. Both of my grandparents are now gone on that side. We used to find them around corner bars and whatnot. If anyone has anything they would be willing to part with, it would make my Dad and Uncles day!! Already cleaned out eBay. Never expected to find them there. Or anywhere. This is strange but awesome!!! Thank you collectors for keeping my family legacy intact!


We'd love to see pictures of the ones you've gotten so far.  Best of luck in your continued search for others.


----------

